# Will an 11inch brake booster fit my 1964 lemans



## Lemansbythelake (Jun 4, 2017)

I’m looking at a disc brake kit for my lemans and I’m wondering if the 11inch booster is gonna fit in the car. It has a 326 Problem I can see is the steering column being in the way perhaps or maybe inner fender or hood clearance Thank you!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Lemansbythelake said:


> I’m looking at a disc brake kit for my lemans and I’m wondering if the 11inch booster is gonna fit in the car. It has a 326 Problem I can see is the steering column being in the way perhaps or maybe inner fender or hood clearance Thank you!


Is there a reason you are looking at 11" vs 9" or 8" dual ?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC an 11" will clear everything but possibly the GTO style Valve cover.
I'm sure others can confirm.


----------

